
The Real Paranoia-Inducing Purpose of Russian Hacks - MrJagil
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-real-paranoia-inducing-purpose-of-russian-hacks
======
lmmlzxx
And meanwhile the US Department of Defense, as of 2009, had 27,000 employees
working in public relations / propaganda and contracts out the development of
astroturfing software. Government-paid shills are not unique to Russia, and
this article does nothing to prove that Russia was involved with the DNC
emails.

Beyond that, it doesn't matter who leaked / hacked the emails. If Putin was
behind it, then he did a great service to open democracy in the US.

